# How To Read Ohms With A Multimeter



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Hey guys



So I got this multimeter but for the life of me I cannot get an accurate ohms reading off it, I can get an accurate voltage reading off it but I know I am clearly doing something wrong when it comes to reading the ohms

Could someone please provide the method on reading ohms with multimeter both when the coil is fitted in the evod cup and when the coil is build and not mounted yet.

Thanks


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/3/14)

Short out the leads and see what the reading is mine reads 0.2ohms then read the coil and subtract the reading from the leads only also hold the leads to the coil for a few seconds it stablises

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Surely it's not easy to read the resistance of a finished installed coil with those probes?


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/3/14)

Silver said:


> Surely it's not easy to read the resistance of a finished installed coil with those probes?


Its easier actually and a bit more accurate. If its a RBA put the leads on the posts. If its a evod one lead on the bottom and one on the body of the head.


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Ok thanks for that.


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Short out the leads and see what the reading is mine reads 0.2ohms then read the coil and subtract the reading from the leads only also hold the leads to the coil for a few seconds it stablises



I managed to get the internal resistance which stabilised quite quickly however when I try to read the coil before it is mounts the reading is all over the place. Will give it a try and again. Thanks @Gazzacpt


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I managed to get the internal resistance which stabilised quite quickly however when I try to read the coil before it is mounts the reading is all over the place. Will give it a try and again. Thanks @Gazzacpt



Ja getting a reading from those little wires is not fun especially if you torched the wire beforehand. I think that oxidises them a bit and you need to get close to wound bit for a accurateish reading. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

Best way is placing probes on the post of your atty after coil is tighten down - the ohms reading will be within o.01 Ohms of what your mech is going to see - @Gazzacpt is 100% correct in his post above (also remember to subtract the probe leads ohms as @Gazzacpt suggested).


----------



## Derick (5/3/14)

Just remember to touch your leads together first and read the resistance of your leads & contacts - then deduct those from your coil reading


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Shot guys for all the info.. Gonna give that a try


----------

